
Are You in Range of Kim Jung Un? - lpa22
http://www.cannorthkoreanukeme.com
======
0x4f3759df
The real threat is Chinese response to American aggression on the Korean
peninsula. "Analysis of Strategic Threats In the Current Decade"
[http://www.joelskousen.com/threats.html](http://www.joelskousen.com/threats.html)

------
nodesocket
The real question is Kim Jung Un prepared to have his country blown off the
face of the earth?

What is happening is positioning and tactics, and honestly I think you have to
play the tough card against him. The same way that Putin plays the "alpha
male", Trump is doing the same. Moral of the story, don't take exchanges of
tweets and sound bytes at face value. There is most certainly strategy and
misdirection involved.

~~~
prawn
I think posturing and acting tough is the wrong way to play North Korea. I
doubt Kim cares much about his people or martyrdom (taking out one target
before being obliterated) - he'd be more interested in a heroic legacy. I'd
play to his ego, that he can slowly open and lead his country to surpass the
South as an industrial power and become a superpower like big brother China.
In reality, you'd just be relying on a gradual dawning of reality for North
Koreans. Topping the South or emulating China is not going to happen.

~~~
owebmaster
> Topping the South or emulating China is not going to happen

You just answered why NK doesn't trust West. China is toppling the US. NK can
topple SK too.

~~~
prawn
Great for NK if they can. Great for the world as a whole if another country
can lift itself up. I'm saying it's a ploy that shouldn't fail the West.

But I think there are reasons China has got themselves in that position and I
don't know that they apply to NK?

------
snakeanus
I just see a "CALCULATING...."

~~~
freshboy69
You need to give the site location permissions.

------
kimmyJ456
Kim Jung is looking real sad! only 263 miles out of range tho...

------
owebmaster
No but my country is bombarded by the US frequently.

------
hamburglar1
Does THAAD actually work?

~~~
synicalx
Well, it's never been used outside of testing scenarios and it's actual
stats/capabilities are not really public knowledge. Very early testing was a
disaster, it missed every target it engaged. But I think about a year (maybe?
maybe more?) of development later, it supposedly had a 100% hit rate albeit on
a smaller number of targets.

But THAAD isn't the only protection against missile strikes; there's a fairly
heavy Patriot presence in the area and both Japan and the US have a fairly
number of Aegis-equipped vessels in the area as well.

